# bits and pieces



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

Just updated this list with the new toys I've added over the last year.

my rather meagre setup.


HTPC running XP, USB creative LX optical link to pioneer reciever (base-ish model). 
I have a Sansui 10Band EQ and Pinoeer RG9 but am not using them at the moment (room still undergoing treatement)
EP1500 amp for subs, BenQ DLP pj.

Speakers:
mains: own design MTM 6.5" Woofers and 1" tweeters
centre: makshift 5" full range. (Centre channel is on the drawing board)
surrounds: own design 6.5" and 1" tweeter two way ported.
subs: Dual ported 12" re/sponse 225Watt. (still playing around with these)

Other gear:
DIY 20watt/channel gainclone for 2 channel setup.
LG, Soniq and pioneer DVD players.

Studio end:
1cm electric condenser mic.
berry B1 studio condenser
Xenyx 1002 mixer
digital 2in2out usb Soundcard
virtualiser pro
vamp
sennheiser phones
casio midi keyboard
onyx (jackson rippoff) electric
own design electric
Yammy RBX250 bass
musicman ripoff bass
yammaha classic nylon 6-string
valencia classic nylon 6-string
Kustom 60W amp
own design 2x12" cab w/bullet tweeter


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

Just added another set of DIY speakers, will post pics in the other forum sometime soon.


----------

